# ABT Addiction w/Qview



## crazymoon (Sep 29, 2014)

P1010022.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Sep 29, 2014





    













P1010023.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Sep 29, 2014






                                                                                                             I made these yesterday with shrimp,smokies or both. Smoked with apple for two hours and another 1/2 hour  w/no smoke at 225. Addicted to these things !













P1010021.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Sep 29, 2014


----------



## disco (Sep 29, 2014)

Great looking appies. I love the pictures too. You just left out one thing. What is your address so I can head over and get some?

Disco


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 29, 2014)

Disco, We ate em all !


----------



## disco (Sep 29, 2014)

CrazyMoon said:


> Disco, We ate em all !


Don't worry. I'll stop weeping soon.







Disco


----------



## tenacious bee (Sep 29, 2014)

I swear I could live off of ribs, chicken and abts. Those look awesome.


----------



## theshrimppimp (Nov 8, 2014)

Little late, I know.... Looks good man! I did them with shrimp earlier in the year. I liked them better than the lil' smokies. Personally, I would never do lil' smokies again. I started using real sausage of different varieties and found them to be much better.... BUT, the shrimp!..... Man they were good!!


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 8, 2014)

Yes the shrimp are scrumptious !


----------



## b-one (Nov 8, 2014)

Those look great!


----------



## bear55 (Nov 9, 2014)

These are great, making a batch today for anniversary, along with a chuckie for pulled beef.


----------

